

Magnetic Memory Breakthrough - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101115090802.htm

======
devmonk
Racetrack memory mentioned in the text of "Spin torque dynamics with noise in
magnetic nanosystems (Phys. Rev. B 82, 144404 (2010))":
<http://prb.aps.org/abstract/PRB/v82/i14/e144404>

Nik_2213 mentions in <http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-11-racetrack-
memory.html> : "Sounds like bubble memory again... Big problem with that was
organising data to access it efficiently. FIFO does have a significant latency
as block sizes rise..."

I'm betting existing SSD technology though.

------
devmonk
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1907174>

